# Not another grill question....



## pacanis (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, 
Been reading the threads and letting my keyboard do the walking in search of a new grill. My current grill a Charbroil (I think) just aint cutting it anymore.  Besides what has to be the most uneven heat distribution I have ever seen, and steaks never really getting that great color on the outside unless they are overdone, the insides are getting holes in the pieces.  This summer has really taken a toll on it with me grilling nearly every lunch and dinner I eat.  I think I've used it at least 8 times just this past week.

So, y'all are big fans of Weber I see. I called them and they reccommended the E-310 to me. 3 burner, less money than the SS model. Rated good on Amazon I found out.
But, I noticed the Ducane Affinity 3100, also with 3 burners and rated very high on Amazon.  SS grate (what I've always been used to and preferred, especially over a cast iron grate I had once). AND.... $250 less than the Weber.

Tell me there is more to the Weber than the porcelein grate, which I'm not even sure I'll like. To be honest, the Ducane at $300 looks like a great grill, but there aren't any dealers closeby for me to see one in person.

Anything new you folks can add to help me out?  I'm going to be getting another dog soon and the savings between models would certainly be nice, but not if it's only going to last me another four years.

Thanks


----------



## keltin (Sep 7, 2007)

The Ducane Affinity line IS a Weber. It’s manufactured by Weber, but it is done in China instead of here in the states. Weber moved the Ducane line to China some time ago in order to save money and stay competitive. So, it’s still a Weber.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know that, Keltin.
I just came back from the hardware store and they actually have a Ducane sitting there even though they weren't listed on the dealer locator. It's the big four burner model though and leaves a large footprint. On sale though for $339 .....
They also sell Weber, something else I never really paid attention to. I only noticed the Charmglow (or whatever) as I walked past them previously. I'm not sure I would like that porcelain grate even more after seeing it. It  doesn't look like it would leave nice grill marks and looks like one more thing you need to watch so it doesn't chip.
I think I'll give Ducane a call and see if there are any more dealers nearby.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had the same Weber for 8+ years and I cook on it all year long, even in the snow.  Aside from even cooking solid construction and quality materials throughout, it still works like new after 8+ years.  My neighbor buys cheaper grills every 2-3 years and has already spent more than I have for the one Weber.


----------



## keltin (Sep 7, 2007)

Porcelain grates are actually pretty good. I’ve had many grills with them, and my current smoker uses them. They are easy to clean and do give good sear marks (just remember that searing is a function of how hot your fire is). They hold up well, but you don’t want to drop them. Short of dropping them on concrete, they won’t chip and they never rust.

But, I love Stainless Steel myself, and if that is what you prefer, then definitely get it! You’re investing your hard earned money in this, and you will have it for quite a while, so you want to be happy and pleased with it every time you use it. Every time you open that lid, you want to go “Ahhhhhhhh.......” and not “Man......why didn’t I buy the SS instead of this porcelain”. Just make sure it is true SS and not chrome plating.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Personally, I love the stainless steel grates. I don't use my grill - I assign that task to one of the males. But I am in charge of clean-up and I think it's easier to clean the SS because you don't have to be so careful about chipping and it's easier to see where the gunk is. Now the men here say that all that gunk gets burned off but if that's so, why the h*** is it still there?


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want something to last, you need to look at the construction.

The grill body itself would preferrably be stainless steel, but as long as you take care of it and keep it covered, you'll be fine with out it.

Ceramic grates do not last long and are very expensive to replace (if they even offer parts for that model in the future).  Look for stainless grates, they will last forever.

The burners should also be constructed of stainless steel. Cast iron or steel burners will defiantely rust and/or plug up.  The burners will be the second part to go bad after the ignitor.

Think of what you may want in a grill.  Side burner - I use mine for roasting peppers.  Rotisserie, storage?  

I recently bought a used SS grill that's about 5 years old.  I installed new burners and a couple knobs and it works perfectly.  So as long as a tree doesn't fall on it, it should last forever.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 7, 2007)

Here they are:
Welcome to Weber.com
Ducane - Product Line

When looking at them in the store againe, the Ducane definitely takes up more space, but I measured my current grill and was surprised to see that it takes up more space than the Ducane! I checked with the lid open, since I put viscuine on my porch in the winter to keep the snow out.
So I guess things I need to consider, since they both have SS burners, are the same price and size won't be an issue, are:
3 burners going left to right compared to 4 burners going front to back. How does that affect cooking? Would the four burner be better for indirect cooking because it gives me a larger area without flame than the 3 burner?

The Ducane is "cleaner" looking with the propane tank on the inside, but the Weber has a guage. I have an extra bottle anyway, but it would be nice *not* to start cooking something that cooks low and slow on a near empty bottle, and then run out in half an hour. The ga could be a plus, but I've seen propane guages on QVC, too.

Weber said you do not want to use SS bristles on the porcelain grate. Brass only. Just one more thing to remember, but nothing major. And these are not the cast iron grates, just steel. I am comfortable with the Ducane's SS cooking grates, but I've read nothing but good things about the porcelain ones, too.....

Now that I think about it, it might be nice to have all that cooking surface in the small package of the Weber.... 

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 7, 2007)

I would much rather have the burners running perpendicular to the front of the grill.  Like you said, indirect grilling.

You can pick up a guage at Lowes for $10-15.  It connects between the bottle and the regulator.


----------



## keltin (Sep 7, 2007)

You can also get a magnetic strip guage to attach to the side of the tank that shows how much gas is left. Cheap too.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks again for all your help.
A quick pic, its predecessor in the background. The temp needle on 600 degrees F after not even being on for 10 minutes! (all four burners on).
Now I gotta thaw a steak quick! 







Oh, and paint my bottles. This grill is too pretty to have rusty bottles sitting next to it, let alone _in_ it


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Ooooh, pacanis, congratulations on your new arrival. It's beautiful. But you need to post a pic of the inside and then again of the first stuff you cooked!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2007)

oops, too late on the first stuff 
I'll take some pics of the inside today and get them up here.

There's going to be a slight learning curve getting used to all the extra heat, that's for sure. This baby gets _*hot*_ and cooks* fast.* It threw my timing off a little   It also makes me wonder if my propane comsumption will go up running all four burners, or will it even out because the grill cooks faster..... No matter. This grill was long overdue.  If I can get more than my usual three years useage I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2007)

That's a great looking grill.  You're going to have fun with that.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks, Andy.

Here's some more pics. It's really overcast here today, so sorry about the quality, but you get the idea.
The warming rack stays over the heat (as opposed to attached to the lid) and is easily removable.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2007)

Whoooa, can someone fix that?
They were vertical in the preview..... But I admit I was having a hard time with the cursor and adding multiple pics.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice looking Cooker Pacanis! I see good times and good food in your future!!!

Have Fun & Enjoy!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 9, 2007)

So nice pacanis! Is it far and away better than your old grill?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks again. Not only good times and good food, but _fast_ food. I can't believe the time I've lost in my life waiting for things to cook on my old grill, and while it was pretty whipped on, I don't remember it losing that many "steps" as it got older.... I've got that great color back in my steaks again, cooking in minutes like they are supposed to. I also did some bacon wrapped shrimp last night and didn't need to worry so much about flare ups. The real test will be corn on the cob (husk on), but this thing has so much room I can roll them off to the side and shut down a couple burners if I think they are cooking too fast and _still_ have a nice hot section for the meat, fish or whatever. I grilled a couple hot dogs for lunch yesterday with just one burner on high and had plenty of heat, over a larger area than I thought I would, too. The heat deflectors do a nice job.

I see my pictures didn't mess up the thread by making you have to scroll side to side to read every message. I hate when that happens.

Now, to decide what to grill tonight.... can you cook "comfort food" on a grill? My Browns are playing Pittsburgh today


----------



## smokerjoker (Oct 1, 2007)

if you would like to try your hand at smoking i can tell you how to build a smoker for under twenty dollars.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not into smoking, but I wouldn't mind reading about your smoker. Maybe you should start a new thread so it would be easy to find again using search.


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 12, 2007)

Got yourself a great grill there!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Bacardi.  Still using it about four to five times a week, too! 
Good thing the propane store it so close


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 12, 2007)

No propane stores near me.  Near me my choices are Walmart exchange or bring your own tank (BYOT, lol) to uhaul and they'll fill it.


----------

